# Let's do a build-off / Special thanks to Tom Stumf !



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

This is the extra bonus '37 Ford 'vert kit Tom Stumpf was kind enough to provide during the last X-mas Exchange.
Anyhow I completed it on a stock AW T-jet chassis that was modified to accept the engine.The body is in my favorite Testors enamel BAB (Blue Angel Blue) & light flat aircraft grey for the top.Decals by slotrod65.
:thumbsup: Lets see posting's of the completed kitss Tom was kind enough to send !


Neal:dude:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's one I did from a previous 37 kit. No time to work on the Xmas gift one 
House and garage are a wreck right now. TM is trading rooms (computer/slots and her studio) with me so I can bring my not yet built door track into the house. 

So I hope you like this one for now. It's 37 kit I got from Tom. I painted it Hot Pink and gave it a Maroon top. Added some 10-hole wheels. I hope to get back to building some cars soon.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Great idea Neal, but you got a good head start, you dog.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been tinkering around with a new approach to this car, but my computer dying on me put a kabosh on my plan for now. I think it's a great idea Neal, and will be following along. But until I can get my computer up and running, I'm kinda stuck. The 37 looks great in BA blue, and pink is awesome too Jerry!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, great idea. Let me get through some of the many sitting in the queue in front of this one and I definitely don't want to rush this one.  rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

nice looking cars, both of em. Im kind of in the same boat as RR--my to-do pile is HUGE, and growing...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*blue and pink...they look Great guys! Can't wait to see more...thanks Tom*



sethndaddy said:


> Great idea Neal, but you got a good head start, you dog.


Ed...what you said, hahahahhaahahahahahaha I like the idea Neal and love the way your blue slotrod came out. 

Bob...if it warms up I will Phssssssssssssht (it is very cold now)...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

win43 said:


> Here's one I did from a previous 37 kit. No time to work on the Xmas gift one
> House and garage are a wreck right now. TM is trading rooms (computer/slots and her studio) with me so I can bring my not yet built door track into the house.
> 
> So I hope you like this one for now. It's 37 kit I got from Tom. I painted it Hot Pink and gave it a Maroon top. Added some 10-hole wheels. I hope to get back to building some cars soon.




:thumbsup::thumbsup: Totally Cool ! Great concept !
The reason I was able to complete mine so soon was the fact that I was off from work the past week & a half. Any way really great build !


Neal:dude:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I'm In If I can get some Vincent wheels ordered. I have the paint layed just need to "flock" some fuzzy dice for the rear view mirrior. And flock the carpet and seats. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice wheels on that win!where'd they come from?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotnewbie69 said:


> nice wheels on that win!where'd they come from?



I got them from MPMM a few years back. He sells on Ebay not sure of his sellers name. If you do a search for slot car wheels they should come up. They are pricy .... $20 a set. He used to sell off Ebay and give a discount for multiple sets. Here is the last email address I have for him: [email protected]

His name is Mark.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks win.pricey indeed,but machined alluminum i guess


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotnewbie69 said:


> thanks win.pricey indeed,but machined alluminum i guess


Yes, machined aluminum. He also makes slotted wheels ...... same price.


----------

